# Identificador telefonico en pantalla de pc



## OZKR (Oct 4, 2005)

que tal, necesito desarrollar una herramienta que me permita visualizar en la pantalla de un computador un los numeros telefonicos entrantes a una linea, alguien me podria orientar acerca de esto????

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 7, 2005)

Te refieres a un identificador de llamada?

Si es así te cuento que la mayoría de los modems que encuentras actualmente en el mercado tienen la característica de identificar la llamada entrante, eso si el servicio esta habilitado por la compañía de teléfonos. Si el modem lo soporta y el servicio lo tienes habilitado, solo es cuestión de ejecutar el software que vienen con el modem y esperar una llamada entrante.


----------



## OZKR (Oct 10, 2005)

Gracias por responder, mira mas especificamente necesito desarrollar un identificador de llamadas para un calling center, las llamadas entrarian a un conmutador, y de ahi necesito obtener el numero entrante para usarlo en una aplicacion.


----------



## ELVEN (Nov 8, 2005)

OZKR dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por responder, mira mas especificamente necesito desarrollar un identificador de llamadas para un calling center, las llamadas entrarian a un conmutador, y de ahi necesito obtener el numero entrante para usarlo en una aplicacion.



Creo que lo que te puede ayudar es en utilizar un decoficador DMTF (CM8870), para decodicar cada digito que se envia en forma de combinacion de tonos por la linea telefonica, en la salida del DMTF, vas a obtener en formato binario cada digito que se compone el nro telefonico que realiza la llamada.

luego, tendrias que utilizar un simple programa de captura de datos por el puerto paralelo, y una vez procesada, enviar dicha información a la pantalla de tu pc. Si te interesa , te puedo enviar un pequeño programa que captura datos digitales(binario), y los presenta en pantalla. Esto ultimo podrias hacerlo con Visual Basic, que te quedaria mucho mejor presentado.


----------



## OZKR (Nov 9, 2005)

gracias por responder elven, me parece muy interesante tu idea y si me gustaria tener el programa de captura.

saludos


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 6, 2006)

Disculpen, pero creo q no están en lo cierto.
Las señales del Caller-Id y Call-waiting se envian sobre FSK y tienen un formato definido. Si que es cierto q hay q solicitar el servicio en la compañía. Pero no va por DTMF.

Saludos.


----------



## ing_njospina (Jun 4, 2009)

bueno, no se que tan buena sea mi ayuda, pero opino que lo mejor es aplicar de una vez la tecnologia de voz/ ip para realizar el call center, requieres basicamente una buena red interna( con cisco seria volador) y  telefonos ip o en una pc.


----------



## reypcs (Ene 8, 2010)

Hola ing_njospina,

Me justaria saber si existe una aplicacion que se conecte con el telefono IP ya que en mi empresa cuentas con ellos pero nesesito enviar un evento cuando entre una llamada y pues me gustaria saver como lo saver que extencion marca a mi telefono IP pero en la PC.

De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 8, 2010)

Googlea protocolo call ID, con un soft de captura de puerto le agregas el frame del protocolo y ya lo tienes. DMTF es de llamada no de recepcion.

reypcs, desde el conmutador/central telefonica de la empresa se configura el call ID generalmente es por defecto. Usa el mismo metodo de captura de puerto y de identificador en una pc


----------

